

High-dose of vitamin C supplementation reduces amyloid plaque burden - majkinetor
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24577081

======
BrownBuffalo
[http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminC-
HealthProfessional...](http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminC-
HealthProfessional/#h8) <\-- also taking into consideration the adverse of to
much VitC. MayoClinic fact sheet, btw.

~~~
majkinetor
There is no such thing as too much vitamin C. People have taken more then 250g
without any side effect. Toddlers can take multiple grams without any side
effect. Its the safest substance we know of.

------
scotthtaylor
Erm what? Anyone care to explain this in layman's terms?

~~~
PetrolMan
From what I can tell, high doses of Vitamin C can help lessen the effects of
Alzheimer's Disease. Might be an oversimplification.

Edit: Definitely an oversimplification. High doses of Vitamin C can help
lessen or prevent Blood-brain barrier (BBB) breakdown and mitochondrial
dysfunction, which are two suspected causes of Alzheimer's Disease.

~~~
majkinetor
It also improves synthesis of dopamine.

